# Does Uber De-Activate for Pax Cancels ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

In another thread:



DriverX said:


> ...Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver.


Is that true?

IOW - if pax cancels, is that factored in to my acceptance rate ?

This is important..!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> In another thread:
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> ...


I emailed Support 2 different times about the same concern. Their first reply had something to do with fare calculations which had nothing to do with my question. No reply back at all the 2nd time I emailed them. Hope you find out cause I've been getting a ton of PAX cancellations lately myself.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> I emailed Support 2 different times about the same concern. Their first reply had something to do with fare calculations which had nothing to do with my question. No reply back at all the 2nd time I emailed them. Hope you find out cause I've been getting a ton of PAX cancellations lately myself.


>>Their first reply had something to do with fare calculations which had nothing to do with my question. 
-------> auto bot response, from what I've heard.. ! a great reason to hate uber, imo

>>I've been getting a ton of PAX cancellations lately myself.
-------> I've heard that pax-cancel is the new ACRO, sad to say


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> In another thread:
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> ...


Yes it factors in. I have been told by an Uber Support rep they look at the all the cancels to determine your cancels rate. The rider vs driver is a secondary step, but you can get deactivated regardless. track your cancels so that you can argue that there were more rider cancels than driver when you have to beg for your job back.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Every time the pax cancels, I get a tiny two lines saying something. Can't remember what it said but I don't think it is affecting my acceptance rate.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Every time the pax cancels, I get a tiny two lines saying something.


Every time a pax cancels, I get a tiny smile.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> In another thread:
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> ...


I had same pax cancel twice the other night. In a row.
I turned off app. After 2nd cancellation.
Was given $4.00 by Uber.
It disappeared to 0 the next day.

Showed as a 60 mile trip.
(Didn't see that until next day)

I would have took it.

I drove miles in direction of pax just to be canceled both times.

That's when I turned my phone off.

Also noticed 2 missed calls the next day.
It was in parish(county) where there is class action lawsuit against Uber drivers.
May have been an entrapment scheme.
I was doing great business there.
Left area after that B.S.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I had same pax cancel twice the other night. In a row.
> I turned off app. After 2nd cancellation.
> Was given $4.00 by Uber.
> It disappeared to 0 the next day.
> ...


Many drivers are at the point where they don't care about being fined. Let Uber pay your fines and enjoy it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> In another thread:
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> ...


Cancelations and acceptance are two separate things. When you get a ping and fail to touch the screen to accept that effects your acceptance %

When you accept the ping and then either you or your rider cancel that counts against your cancelation rate. At this time, from what I understand, it does not matter who cancels it counts the same.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Can


wk1102 said:


> Cancelations and acceptance are two separate things. When you get a ping and fail to touch the screen to accept that effects your acceptance %
> 
> When you accept the ping and then either you or your rider cancel that counts against your cancelation rate. At this time, from what I understand, it does not matter who cancels it counts the same.


Cancel - too much luggage? 
Gotta wonder.
Probably that one doesn't count against us (?)
worth a shot
Can use it occasionally to bump the cancellation rate down a bit.

There's probably another promising choice on that list.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Can
> 
> Cancel - too much luggage?
> Gotta wonder.
> ...


The way the system is right now It Doesn't matter the reason or in what end the cancel comes from. A cancelation is a cancelation. At some point they may change that but right now in doesn't matter.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> The way the system is right now It Doesn't matter the reason or in what end the cancel comes from. A cancelation is a cancelation. At some point they may change that but right now in doesn't matter.


Thanks. 
Btw....can you tell us how you'd know this?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Thanks.
> Btw....can you tell us how you'd know this?


A few threads on here, I can't find the exact ones, an ex Uber employee /contract worker mentioned it. In another recent post there was a copy of an email between a driver and someone with a Manager title of some sort also mentioned it. The driver was questioning why his cancel rate was being called out and asked for the logs and got a reply, he posted the reply. I had a conversation via text with a operations manager, we had a festival sort of in the area and I was getting pings 45 minutes away and more and I was concerned about my acceptance rating and asked if it were true, he confirmed. Said they were working on changing it but I'm sure my definition of working on it and theirs are different


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> >>Their first reply had something to do with fare calculations which had nothing to do with my question.
> -------> auto bot response, from what I've heard.. ! a great reason to hate uber, imo


Sadly, that response was chosen and sent by an actual sentient being.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Sadly, that response was chosen and sent by an actual sentient being.


Maybe ms happytypist has some knowledge on the subject?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Maybe ms happytypist has some knowledge on the subject?


A passenger cancelling shouldn't affect you. Even in the systems, a driver cancel and a rider cancel are shown differently so we can tell what happened.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> A passenger cancelling shouldn't affect you. Even in the systems, a driver cancel and a rider cancel are shown differently so we can tell what happened.


Shouldn't no... but this is Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Shouldn't no... but this is Uber.


Yuuup. Someday Uber will shock me and do something that makes sense. I won't be holding my breath, though.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"Does Uber De-Activate for Pax Cancels ?" I think the answer to this is multi-fold. Uber will deactivate you for no reason at all. That answer should cover any other questions about ubers de-activation policy and reasoning or unreasoning.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Why can't I see Tampa FL Ubers at the airport?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

really not said:


> Why can't I see Tampa FL Ubers at the airport?


OMG. Seriously?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> The way the system is right now It Doesn't matter the reason or in what end the cancel comes from. A cancelation is a cancelation. At some point they may change that but right now in doesn't matter.





wk1102 said:


> A few threads on here, I can't find the exact ones, an ex Uber employee /contract worker mentioned it. In another recent post there was a copy of an email between a driver and someone with a Manager title of some sort also mentioned it. The driver was questioning why his cancel rate was being called out and asked for the logs and got a reply, he posted the reply. I had a conversation via text with a operations manager, we had a festival sort of in the area and I was getting pings 45 minutes away and more and I was concerned about my acceptance rating and asked if it were true, he confirmed. Said they were working on changing it but I'm sure my definition of working on it and theirs are different





thehappytypist said:


> A passenger cancelling shouldn't affect you. Even in the systems, a driver cancel and a rider cancel are shown differently so we can tell what happened.





wk1102 said:


> Shouldn't no... but this is Uber.


We'll shoot, I believe all of you! So, I guess this means that

according to the Happy typist, Uber can tell the difference between Pax cancels and Driver cancels,

however (according to others), sometimes or maybe all the time they ignore that and fire people 4 reasons including Pax cancels.

Did any one know the formula for this issue, or an approximation?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

They obviously can tell the difference because there are different requirements regarding the cancel fee. Being the efficient technology based company that us Uber, I highly doubt an actual person sits down and evaluates the cancels. I suspect if a drivers total acceptance to cancel % gets to a predetermined percent, the system automatically flags you. You may get a warning or you may get deactivated depending upon other unknown factors. 

The way Uber sees it, A% of riders will cancel normally. B% Of driver initiated cancels are accepted. C= whatever % the window of error is.

If your cancels are higher than A+B +C then regardless of the reason you are doing something to cause the cancels. Canceled rides means the experience for the rider is not good so Uber takes this seriously. 

I'm not saying I agree but I believe this is the way it works. 

I also think the cancel rate has to fall well below 75% I don't know for sure. In order to qualify for the guarantee in some cities the driver must complete 25% or more of the accepted requests. So based upon that fact, I can't imagine it being higher.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Did any one know the formula for this issue, or an approximation?


It's simple math. If you accept 10 rides and only complete 2, that means 8 were canceled. 8÷10=.80 or 80% this puts your cancelation rate at 80%.

Now, there may be and I believe there is a different threshold for driver initiated cancels. I think driver cancels will get you flagged quicker than anything, just a guess though.

I have no idea what time frame the use, a day, a week a month... I have no idea, I haven't read any posts that give any indication whatsoever. I can't even make a guess.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I emailed Support 2 different times about the same concern. Their first reply had something to do with fare calculations which had nothing to do with my question. No reply back at all the 2nd time I emailed them. Hope you find out cause I've been getting a ton of PAX cancellations lately myself.


What is meant by PAX? I find this one to be confusing.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Yes it factors in. I have been told by an Uber Support rep they look at the all the cancels to determine your cancels rate. The rider vs driver is a secondary step, but you can get deactivated regardless. track your cancels so that you can argue that there were more rider cancels than driver when you have to beg for your job back.


This all means that although you are told that you are your own boss, this is a fallacy. The only way this applies is that you can set your own schedule rather than having to follow an assigned one. Otherwise you are, regretfully, pretty much under Uber's thumb.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Cancelations and acceptance are two separate things. When you get a ping and fail to touch the screen to accept that effects your acceptance %
> 
> When you accept the ping and then either you or your rider cancel that counts against your cancelation rate. At this time, from what I understand, it does not matter who cancels it counts the same.


But there are times when a rider will cancel right after he/she puts in the call. Don't know why this is except that in some cases it may be to change the destination.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Yes it factors in. I have been told by an Uber Support rep they look at the all the cancels to determine your cancels rate. The rider vs driver is a secondary step, but you can get deactivated regardless. track your cancels so that you can argue that there were more rider cancels than driver when you have to beg for your job back.


Nobody should have to beg for their job back if Uber is really screaming for more drivers the way we are led to believe. And I never really cancelled on a rider. One time when confronted with heavy traffic I told that rider that it would take a while to get to him or her because of this condition, something we have absolutely no control over. That rider opted to cancel.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The way the system is right now It Doesn't matter the reason or in what end the cancel comes from. A cancelation is a cancelation. At some point they may change that but right now in doesn't matter.


Which is really a sad state of affairs especially considering that many are due to situations which are largely beyond our control. Once any company becomes successful they tend to feel that they can throw their weight around, and the odds are stacked so heavily in their favor that we have nearly zero chance of being able to successfully fight back. I still hope this changes sometime while I am still alive. I grew up in a world which, though not perfect, was a lot more fair than now.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

beechnut79 said:


> Nobody should have to beg for their job back if Uber is really screaming for more drivers the way we are led to believe. And I never really cancelled on a rider. One time when confronted with heavy traffic I told that rider that it would take a while to get to him or her because of this condition, something we have absolutely no control over. That rider opted to cancel.


most drivers cancel or have their pax cancel several times a day.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Cancelations and acceptance are two separate things. When you get a ping and fail to touch the screen to accept that effects your acceptance %
> 
> When you accept the ping and then either you or your rider cancel that counts against your cancelation rate. At this time, from what I understand, it does not matter who cancels it counts the same.


I one time had a few pings I couldn't answer because of a glitch in the system after my phone had mysteriously crashed the night before. I told support staff that I didn't know how to correct the situation until seeing a tech expert at my local library. Next day I was fine, but have the feeling it counted against me nonetheless even though there was no deliberate negligence on my part. Since then I accepted just about every offer that came my way. Would go offline even if I needed to go to the bathroom.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

thehappytypist said:


> Yuuup. Someday Uber will shock me and do something that makes sense. I won't be holding my breath, though.


It probably will take a protest as big as that over New Coke, though. Especially in this day and age when companies have the law so thoroughly on their side. Hope to live long enough to see some sense of fairness restored. But a famous line by a current Presidential candidate applies to these situations as well: It takes a village.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

secretadmirer said:


> "Does Uber De-Activate for Pax Cancels ?" I think the answer to this is multi-fold. Uber will deactivate you for no reason at all. That answer should cover any other questions about ubers de-activation policy and reasoning or unreasoning.


Just got de-activated for supposedly low ratings. But on the grand scheme of things a 4-star rating translates to very good, or on a percentage scale an 80, which is still passing on most school tests. Under this scenario, you should be able to remain active as long as your rating is at least 3.5.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

beechnut79 said:


> What is meant by PAX? I find this one to be confusing.


Pax is slang for rider/passenger.



beechnut79 said:


> But there are times when a rider will cancel right after he/she puts in the call. Don't know why this is except that in some cases it may be to change the destination.


There's an infinite number of reasons why... 


beechnut79 said:


> Which is really a sad state of affairs especially considering that many are due to situations which are largely beyond our control. Once any company becomes successful they tend to feel that they can throw their weight around, and the odds are stacked so heavily in their favor that we have nearly zero chance of being able to successfully fight back. I still hope this changes sometime while I am still alive. I grew up in a world which, though not perfect, was a lot more fair than now.


Yeah it sucks but they play the percentages. Meaning A percent is standard rider cancels B% is acceptable Driver cancels plus C% for error.

Anything over is not acceptable...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubers literature gives out all sorts of reasons why you should cancel. Then they deactivate you for it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ubers literature gives out all sorts of reasons why you should cancel. Then they deactivate you for it.


I don't know what the numbers would have to be but I'm guessing it's a substantial amount. 30-50% on the drivers side maybe more...


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

I just ordered a UBER and cancelled it....


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Ooops ... Did it again... Darn..


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

beechnut79 said:


> And I never really cancelled on a rider. One time when confronted with heavy traffic I told that rider that it would take a while to get to him or her because of this condition, something we have absolutely no control over. That rider opted to cancel.


How are you making money?


----------

